# Configurazione di rete in dhcp su più intefacce

## djinnZ

Problema: Mi sono rotto le scatole di dover configurare a manina il malnato ip/dns/wins/gw sul portatile ogni volta che torno in ufficio quindi dovrei configurare il dhcp ma il problema è che il portatile lo uso alternativamente attraverso la rete ethernet o via wifi (hostapd, finalmente ho capito che la mia scheda funziona in modalità ap solo con madwifi-ng e non con il modulo del kernel).

Sul server ho eth1 (192.168.1.6) che normalmente fa da gw/dns/wins e ath0 (192.168.1.7) che dovrebbe diventare il nuovo gw per il portatile ed eth2 (192.168.1. :Cool:  che fa le stesse cose per un gruppo diverso di pc (in pratica eth1 serve per i client locali ed eth2 per gli "ospiti" che vedono solo il server e l'accesso ad internet).

Inutile dire che via wifi dovrebbero connersi anche eventuali ospiti (e che dovrebbero avere accesso come sulla eth2) e che, per ragioni di traffico (ho necessità di copiare un barca di cose ogni volta), il mio portatile dovrebbe usare l'interfaccia normalmente riservata agli ospiti.

Come diavolo mi regolo? Devo usare diverse istanze di dhcpd o una sola? O faccio tre sottoreti (al momento è una sola 192.168.1.0/2 :Cool: ? Soluzioni alternative?

Vorrei evitare di cambiare ip visto che alla base uso regole del tipo -m mac -s ... ! --mac-source ... -J DROP

Ci sto letteralmente impazzendo, se servono altri dettagli chiedete... basta che mi date un'idea.

----------

## X-Act!

Tu hai una rete per gli ospiti senza dhcp? Complimenti per i tuoi ospiti...

A parte questo io metterei in bridge eth1 e ath0 assegnando al server un solo ip. Così sia via wireless che via cavo il gateway è sempre lo stesso e la configurazione del dhcp è semplice.

Se poi vuoi mettere su anche una rete "ospiti" mista tiri su un secondo ssid e bridgi eth2 con questo. I tuoi ospiti avranno anche loro un solo gateway sia se accedono wireless che wired, ma avranno indirizzi diversi dai tuoi (una classe C separata o una subnet di quella che già usi).

A quel punto puoi filtrare anche per classi ip invece che per interfacce...

Per dare indirizzi dhcp su due reti diverse non servono due istanze di dhcpd, ma ne basta una con due scope.

Tra l'altro dai un'occhiata anche a dnsmasq: magari ti è utile...

Poi se vuoi dettagli più precisi chiedi pure.

----------

## oRDeX

Io sinceramente non riesco a "visualizzare" per bene la topologia della tua rete   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## devilheart

con dhcpd puoi configurare 3 reti con 3 range di indirizzi diversi

----------

## djinnZ

@oRDeX: Dunque, premesso che sto cercando una migliore configurazione rispetto a quella esistente: ho tre pc (al momento sono dual boot ed hanno un ip statico diverso secondo il sistema operativo ma vorrei togliere di mezzo sta cosa), quattro stampanti con interfaccia di rete (due in disarmo, diciamo che dovrebbero essere tre), un server ed un portatile; collegati tra loro con uno switch 16 porte ed un vecchio router digicom sul quale avevo configurato il dhcp (l'idea di fondo è che non deve essere necessario accendere il server per potersi solo collegare ad internet, basta accendere il router e gli hub).

La rete precedente si poggiava su due hub 8 porte (uno dovrebbe servire proprio per gli ospiti, se non lo sostituisco con un ap) ponteggiati tra loro e le due ethernet del server in bonding (alla fine ho rinuciato perchè dovrei usare il balance-alb ma le schede che lo supportano decentemente sono irreperibili dalle mie parti).

Normalmente la scheda di rete wifi la dovrei usare come ap ma in caso di emergenza la devo poter usare al posto della prima ethernet per collegarmi al router (e non ho ancora trovato un modo per render semplice la cosa) al piano di sotto.

A questi devo aggiungere due molestissimi ospiti (non so se via wifi o meno) e voglio esser sicuro che non vadano a curiosare (samba non consente di nascondere uno share a meno che non usi i file di conf per ip e diventa lentissimo) o che l'immondizia dei loro pc utonti windozziani vada a sporcare i miei computer quindi a parte il router, una stampante ed eventualemente il server non devono vedere nulla. Rimane un ultimo ip per eventuali altri ospiti privilegiati che fino ad ora è stato statico.

Ultima necessità, secondaria ed opinabile se volete, ma assai importante per il mio sorriso, dovrei lasciare la possibilità di connettersi senza alcuna autorizzazione al simpaticone del palazzo di fronte (per ridirigere tutta la sua navigazione su siti di spam e spyware o su una pagina mia piena di maleparole, così impara a tentare sempre di scroccare la connessione, mi ha decisamente rotto le scatole), e questa dovrebbe andare su una classe c tutta sua. Inutile dire che se non posso prendermi la soddisfazione perchè è complicato posso lasciar perdere.

Se uso il bridging mi gioco le regole --mac-source, prima tra tutte quella che scarta ogni pacchetto proveniente dall'indirizzo del router (che non considero affidabile e che potrei dover sostituire con qualche cesso imposto, non si sa mai) con ip diverso da quello assegnato ed il logging corrispondente, ma fin qui c'è soluzione.

@X-Act!: Il primo problema con dhcpd è che anche se gli indico come interfaccia ath0 mi va sempre a rompere le tasche su eth0 (inizio a pensare che l'unica è far partire più istanze separate, una per il wifi ed una per le ethernet) con le rogne del caso, il secondo è che in realtà vorrei lasciare il dhcp del router attivo ma c'è un modo per non farli incasinare?

Per configurare ssid multipli devo agire su conf.d/net o direttamente su hostapd.conf?

@devilheart: non voglio tre sottoreti perchè non voglio che sia necessario accendere il server in mia assenza solo per collegarsi ad internet.

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Io sinceramente non riesco a "visualizzare" per bene la topologia della tua rete  

 

Scusate l'OT, ma questo commento mi è davvero piaciuto, anche se non so in quanti lo capiranno davvero!

----------

## djinnZ

Io invece ho letto male ed ho pensato alle tassonomie del piffero ed ho iniziato a bestemmiare, mi ci è voluto un poco per rispondere...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## oRDeX

[OT]Allora mi posso reputare fortunato per avuto una risposta priva di censure ed * vari   :Laughing:  Però ora ho bevuto troppo vino per essere in grado di provara  rispondere qualcosa[/OT]   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## devilheart

dunque se ho capito bene tu hai uno switch da 16 porte. a questo switch ci sono collegati i tuoi 3 pc, le stampanti, un portatile e un router che si occupa di fornire la connettività ad internet. il router in questione è anche wireless?

una prima idea potrebbe essere configurare il dhcp del router per assegnare solo una parte degli indirizzi della sottorete. i tuoi pc "fidati" possono usare ip statici e puoi configurare le condivisioni di samba per consentire la connessione solo da questi ip statici (con le direttive hosts allow/hosts deny)

----------

## X-Act!

Scusa, ma c'è qualcosa che non capisco: se devi consentire la connessione ad internet anche senza il server acceso, come fai a mettere delle regole su questo? Se lo usi come firewall (sia a livello ip, sia bridged) deve essere acceso oppure non si esce... Qual è il gateway per la rete?

----------

## djinnZ

Al momento i client sono vincolati al server ed hanno ip statico ma ovviamente per il mio portatile uso il router come gw.

Però mi sono stufato di dover pasticciare ogni volta la conf di rete solo per leggere una mail o dover aspettare che il benedetto server si sia avviato (tra check/mount delle partizioni e backup obbligato può richiedere anche un paio d'ore se "si sveglia con la luna storta").

Ovviamente non volgio che in mia assenza possa essere necessario accedendere tutto solo per andare su internet, mi è già capitato l'idiota che ha tolto la corrente al server in fase d'avvio perchè ci metteva troppo e non voglio rischiare ancora il carcere (purtroppo la legge è ancora miope in materia e considera certi esemplari appartenenti alla razza umana).

Teoricamente potrei impostare direttamente in dhcp tutti i client e per il portatile potrei pensare a qualcosa del genere

```
host   portatile

   {

   hardware ethernet   [indirizzo ethernet];

   fixed-address      [ip portatile];

   }

host   portatile

   {

   hardware ethernet   [indirizzo wifi];

   fixed-address      [ip portatile];

   option routers      [ip scheda wifi];

...

   }
```

ma il problema è sempre come interagire con il dhcp del router, premesso che non ho ancora trovato le condizioni per fare la prova.

----------

## devilheart

cioè vuoi una cosa del genere: "se il server è attivo, usa il suo dhcp, altrimenti quello del router" ?

----------

## djinnZ

Infatti, mi sa che è l'unica soluzione.

----------

## X-Act!

Se il server è spento non hai possibilità di avere macchine diverse su reti diverse giusto? Quindi potresti tranquillamente avere un solo dhcp (quello del router). Metti delle riservazioni per il tuo portatile e poi filtro sul server gli accessi per ip. Può essere un'idea?

Altrimenti, se proprio vuoi separare le reti, devi lasciare "fuori" gli ospiti collegati al router e col suo dhcp; quando non ci sei tieni spento il server. Quando invece rientri lo accendi e tieni i tuoi pc dietro al server (col server come gateway, su una rete non bridged e magari con un altro dhcp), ma non mi sembra una cosa troppo sensata...

Ultima cosa che mi viene in mente è sostituire il router con qualcosa con un firmware decente (tipo openwrt o simili) e far fare a lui tutto il lavoro: reti separate, ssid separati, dhcp separati e magari pure dot1x... Il server fa da server e lo accendi solo quando strettamente necessario!

----------

## djinnZ

Come ho detto il router al momento è il buon vecchio michelangelo (non credo che openwrt possa andare su un simile rudere) ma non voglio essere legato a qualcosa in particolare, potrei dover usare uno di quelli cessi forniti dagli ISP o stile zozzaphone station.

Il problema forse lo posso risolvere tutto con dhcp a condizione di trovare un modo per fa si che il dhcp del router possa essere ignorato quando il server è acceso. Esiste un modo? Dhcpd è in grado di accettare più host come nell'esempio sopra?

----------

## X-Act!

In teoria puoi dire a dhcpd di essere "non autoritativo" per un certo scope, ma non credo tu possa farlo sul router.

Comunque continuo a non capire perché devi avere due dhcp sulla stessa rete: che problema c'è a farti dare gli indirizzi dal router anche quando il server è acceso?

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema è che il dhcp del router non mi consente di assegnare ip statici, configurare il wins etc. e devo lasciare modo di poterlo sostituire con una vodaphone station (che ha un firmware ancora più miserabile) o con qualche altra fetenzia (hai presente il router cesso pirelli che non consente neppure di impostare il broadcast per le sottoreti?) senza troppe regolazioni. Stavo pensando a due sottoreti (192.168.0.0/28 e 192.168.0.0/27) sovrapposte lasciando solo le stampanti come statiche.

La questione è davvero molto seria, se non escogito un sistema a prova di bomba e realmente plug&play se qualcosa non funziona in mia assenza (non posso rompere la testa al capo e tantomeno fregarmene, è mio padre o sono io stesso, secondo i punti di vista) potrebbero chiamare un tecnico (e dalle mie parti vuol dire un cretino capace di installare il windozz piratato sul server piallando tutto o che si mette a pasticciare su computer facendo danni, proprio oggi ho perso il pomeriggio da un cliente che voleva licenziare un dipendente, reo di aver bloccato il lavoro impostando su tutti i file di excel la password mentre pare che sia colpa del tecnico del piffero che ha impostato password random su tutti i client) ed il sottoscritto non può organizzarsi le meritate e necessarie vacanze su una spiaggia lontana in santa pace...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## X-Act!

Il dhcp del router non è sufficiente e non puoi/vuoi usarlo, quindi preferisci sostituirlo con quello del server molto più potente e configurabile, ma che però non puoi/vuoi tenere sempre acceso...

Se hai bisogno di una rete con una configurazione più "sofisticata" (con wins, subnet diverse, riservazioni e altro) o lo fai a mano o metti un dhcp che può farlo, ma se scegli di mettere il tutto sul server lo rendi indispensabile al pari di un gateway e quando lo spegni necessariamente ti mancherà qualcosa...

Sarà che io ho la fissa dell'embedded, ma con 20 euri prendi una fonera e ci metti su un dhcp/dns coi fiocchi (e non solo) e se cambi il router ti basta ricollegarla e sei a posto.

Altrimenti ti ripeto quello che dicevo prima: se le configurazioni più "avanzate" servono solo a te e non ai tuoi ospiti lasci il dhcp del router per loro e configuri quello sul server per te, ma su una rete diversa a cui accedi solo tu.

----------

## devilheart

secondo me potresti usare qualche cosa tipo questa da tenere sempre accesa come server dhcp

----------

## djinnZ

A quanto pare con openwrt posso fare esattamente quello che intendo, ma l'altro router che ho (g604t) perde la capacità wifi.

C'è un router modem wifi da poco supportato da openwrt?

Sul sito di openwrt e su quello di darkwolf le informazioni sono contraddittorie.

----------

## X-Act!

Router ethernet quanti ne vuoi, ma purtroppo router adsl non molti e soprattutto non molto economici...

Per questo ti suggerivo qualcosa di molto economico (tipo una fonera) da tenere attaccata al tuo router, anche per tenere conto di questo:

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...e devo lasciare modo di poterlo sostituire con una vodaphone station (che ha un firmware ancora più miserabile) o con qualche altra fetenzia (hai presente il router cesso pirelli che non consente neppure di impostare il broadcast per le sottoreti?) senza troppe regolazioni.

 

@devilheart: le fox sono carine, ma direi che costano decisamente troppo per queste applicazioni... (poi direi che costano decisamente troppo anche in assoluto, ma questo è un altro discorso).

P.S.: se hai un g604t invece che openwrt puoi metterci anche un routertech (quello di darkwolf purtroppo non è più aggiornato, prendi l'ultima ufficiale): ad occhio e croce dovresti poter fare quasi tutto quello che ti serve anche con quello...

----------

